# 1953 Jules Jurgensen



## ponz (Nov 7, 2011)

Good day everyone! I was looking for an introduction folder, but to no avail.

In 1953 my Mom's wedding gift to my Dad was the aforementioned watch. It was seldom worn. As a matter of fact, it still has the original band which looks new. I had the crystal replaced due to a pretty good scratch. The picture I'll attempt to post shows some oxidation on the face and arms thanks to my photography skills (macro lens). On the back frame edge of the watch is inscribed 14KGOLDAPEX

I've searched every Jules Jurgensen forum and can't seem to locate this particular design. The face of the watch is approximately 3/4 inch wide and just slightly taller.

Would someone please shed any info on this watch? I assume it's 17 jewels. Any idea what it's worth?

I hope this link to a picture works.

http://i217.photobuc...esJurgensen.jpg

By the way - the watch works!!

Thank you in advance!

Ponz


----------



## ponz (Nov 7, 2011)

Link:


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's your photo.

According to your info and the one photo, it's a 1950s manual wind in a 14K gold tank shaped case. It likely has a 17 jewel AS or ETA movement in it.

Street value: check ebay for the lowest priced completed auction of 14K cased vintage men's watches

Value to your parents (and possibly your siblings and offspring): priceless


----------



## ponz (Nov 7, 2011)

bjohnson said:


> Here's your photo.
> 
> According to your info and the one photo, it's a 1950s manual wind in a 14K gold tank shaped case. It likely has a 17 jewel AS or ETA movement in it.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

